# Mehrere Activities (Android)



## homer65 (27. Nov 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,
schreibe meine zweite Android App.
Diese hatt jetzt mehr als eine Activity, nämlich genau drei.
Wenn ich jetzt das .apk File auf meinem Smartphone installiere, bekomme ich auch drei Icons.
So wie es aussieht für jede Activity genau ein Icon.
Das möchte ich aber nicht. Ich möchte nur für die Einstiegs-Activity ein Icon.
Wie kann ich das erreichen?
Geht das über Einträge im Manifest?
Gruß Christian


----------



## eRaaaa (27. Nov 2011)

Wtf, wie sieht denn dein Manifest aus? Eine Activity ist nur eine View, da reicht für alle anderen eig. ein simpler Eintrag ala 
[xml]
 <activity android:name=".ACTIVITYNAME"></activity>[/xml]
???:L:bahnhof:


----------



## homer65 (27. Nov 2011)

Das Manifest sieht so aus:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<manifest xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
      package="org.myoggradio.tracker"
      android:versionCode="1"
      android:versionName="1.2">
    <uses-sdk android:minSdkVersion="7" />
    <uses-permission
        android:name="android.permission.INTERNET" />
    <uses-permission
        android:name="android.permission.ACCESS_FINE_LOCATION" />
    <uses-permission
        android:name="android.permission.ACCESS_MOCK_LOCATION" />
    <application android:icon="@drawable/icon" android:label="@string/app_name">
        <activity android:name=".AMyTrackerActivity"
                  android:label="@string/app_name">
            <intent-filter>
                <action android:name="android.intent.action.MAIN" />
                <category android:name="android.intent.category.LAUNCHER" />
            </intent-filter>
        </activity>
        <activity android:name=".EinstellungenActivity"
                  android:label="@string/app_name">
            <intent-filter>
                <action android:name="android.intent.action.MAIN" />
                <category android:name="android.intent.category.LAUNCHER" />
            </intent-filter>
        </activity>
               <activity android:name=".TrackerActivity"
                  android:label="@string/app_name">
            <intent-filter>
                <action android:name="android.intent.action.MAIN" />
                <category android:name="android.intent.category.LAUNCHER" />
            </intent-filter>
        </activity>
     </application>
</manifest>
```


----------



## homer65 (27. Nov 2011)

Habs gefunden, es lag wohl am Manifest.
Es folgt die verbesserte Version:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<manifest xmlns:android="http://schemas.android.com/apk/res/android"
      package="org.myoggradio.tracker"
      android:versionCode="1"
      android:versionName="1.2">
    <uses-sdk android:minSdkVersion="7" />
    <uses-permission
        android:name="android.permission.INTERNET" />
    <uses-permission
        android:name="android.permission.ACCESS_FINE_LOCATION" />
    <uses-permission
        android:name="android.permission.ACCESS_MOCK_LOCATION" />
    <application android:icon="@drawable/icon" android:label="@string/app_name">
        <activity android:name=".AMyTrackerActivity"
                  android:label="@string/app_name">
            <intent-filter>
                <action android:name="android.intent.action.MAIN" />
                <category android:name="android.intent.category.LAUNCHER" />
            </intent-filter>
        </activity>
        <activity android:name=".EinstellungenActivity"
                  android:label="@string/app_name">
        </activity>
               <activity android:name=".TrackerActivity"
                  android:label="@string/app_name">
        </activity>
     </application>
</manifest>
```


----------



## eRaaaa (27. Nov 2011)

Jepp, du darfst natürlich nicht mehrere Activities als MAIN deklarieren  --> Intent-Filter raus bei den restlichen!
(p.s. Ich setze den Thread mal als "erledigt" - nächstes mal bitte selbst markieren!)


----------

